

Show HN: Coffee Filter, useful coffeescript functions for user interaction - mgeraci
http://mgeraci.github.com/Coffee-Filter/

======
coenhyde
The library name is quite misleading. I was expecting extensions to the
CoffeeScript language. But instead this is just a bunch of javascript
functions written in coffeescript for use with JQuery. A better name might be
"JQuery helpers".

A nicely designed site though.

------
lazerwalker
A lot of these seem really useful -- a nice set of things I've grumbled at
having to write myself before as well as things that I haven't had a need for
but I could very easily see being useful.

Out of curiosity, is there a reason you're actively marketing it as
CoffeeScript helpers? For people using it as a drop-in library, it shouldn't
make a lick of difference whether it's written in CS or vanilla JS, especially
since you have the compiled JS in the GitHub repo. That isn't to say that you
should be obscuring the fact, but right now the name says to me that being
written in CoffeeScript is a significant part of the value being provided,
which doesn't really seem to be the case.

~~~
mgeraci
Thanks a lot. The CoffeeScript marketing is threefold:

\- I think CoffeeScript is really cool, so I like spreading the language.

\- I wrote them in CoffeeScript for a Backbone app also written in
CoffeeScript, so for what it's worth it's more "authentic"

\- I thought Coffee Filter was a cute name

Glad you might find them to be useful!

------
rgbrgb
These all look pretty useful but they all seem kind of unrelated and the
project strikes me as kind of unfocused. It would be cool if the these
features were added to a larger project like Bootstrap.

~~~
mgeraci
Totally. It's not necessarily meant to import into your project whole hog, it
could just as easily have been a set of gists. So feel free to pick and choose
ones that you might find useful!

------
conesus
Nicely done, these look like useful functions. I think it would be helpful to
split them out as separate downloads so I can integrate them piecemeal.

------
Qerub
Why are all the function names in snake_case instead of camelCase?

~~~
mgeraci
That's a holdover of the project from which I extracted these, reachably. We
decided to use snake case across html css and javascript to keep things
standard - feel free to judge that decision.

Given that people will most likely be using this in more traditionally camel
cased situations, I think I will go through and change that this weekend.
Thanks for pointing that out!

~~~
benatkin
Please keep the snake_case. Think of all the things that CoffeeScript borrowed
from ruby while omitting the snake_case. We aren't that far from being able to
write most frontend code with snake_case. All it would take is a Backbone fork
and a jQuery wrapper to get us most of the way there!

~~~
mgeraci
Interesting perspective! I agree, but think the majority of people prefer
semantics by language.

------
topbanana
Coming soon... TypeWriter - templates for TypeScript

------
bmelton
I generally don't get much value out of things that look like pet libraries on
here, but there are a few utilities in here that I have genuinely missed
having in the past, so kudos there.

Completely offtopic though, the 'drip' icon actually bugs me, and I actually
had to stare at it for a minute before I realized why -- you've got brewed
coffee dripping from a pristine filter. S'weird.

~~~
mgeraci
Haha, that's an MVP animation. The next iteration will have a filter that
slowly gets saturated and THEN drips.

